# Chili Rasbora and Spotted Rasbora. New Purchases!



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I went and visited Frank from franksaquarium.com at his house. Finally found a good connection for what I consider to be rare Rasboras. Prices were great. Chilies were 1.83 each, spotted were only a dollar each. Got 12 of each and I'm happy as a clam.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Neeaat...that's awesome. Could you ask him if he has any redline torpedo barbs/roseline sharks? :^)


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice find! Just curious, where is franksaquarium's place/shop? Is it in the Tri-state area?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I didn't see any redlines or roselines there. He could probably get them in but you'd have to pay shipping. $$$ Check his website out and send him an e-mail. I'm waiting on some Scarlet Badis and some electric blue rams.

Khanzer22 hes located in New York, Long Island, Suffolk County.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the address... I might go there for a trip sometime this year


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Where are you coming from? My girlfriend loves to go into the city, I could always save you a trip depending on where you live.

Shes also going to want to go to Boston, not to mention Mohegan before the end of the year.

-Gordon


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I think i might have to email him. Thanks!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

No problem. He knows his stuff. A+ guy


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Gordonrichards said:


> Where are you coming from? My girlfriend loves to go into the city, I could always save you a trip depending on where you live.
> 
> Shes also going to want to go to Boston, not to mention Mohegan before the end of the year.
> 
> -Gordon


khanzer's not too far from me in Fairfield County, CT, about an hour outside of NYC. If you go to Mohegan Sun (or Mystic Aquarium) via I-95 or CT-15, you'll probably have to pass not too far from either of us.



khanzer22 said:


> Thanks for the address... I might go there for a trip sometime this year


If you go on a day trip to visit him, please take me with you? *insert puppy eyes*


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I may be going up to Mohegan in August so I'll buzz you two when I have more concrete plans. My girlfriend lives 10 minutes away from Frank. I could pickup whatever you guys order and could drop it off to you as long as we concrete a meeting point off on of the exits.

Frank bagged mine in Kordons for a 15 minute back to my house. 

I'm picking up some scarlet badis from him this week!!!

Newest addition to my 33 gallon tank.

-Gordon Richards


----------

